# Cup Size for De Longhi Bean to Cup



## Zester (Dec 6, 2016)

Just brought a De Longhi Authentica 660SB but I'm not sure on cup sizes. Just made a flat white in a Tassimo mug and the milk dispensing overflowed the mug?

Does anyone know the best mug sizes to use?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

A bigger one?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think I'd use a measuring jug to find out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Zester said:


> Just brought a De Longhi Authentica 660SB but I'm not sure on cup sizes. Just made a flat white in a Tassimo mug and the milk dispensing overflowed the mug?
> 
> Does anyone know the best mug sizes to use?


Try page 16 of the manual, it will tell you how to adjust quantities for milk based drinks, page 15 for other quantities such as water or coffee. It's probably easier than buying new cups/glasses.


----------

